# Can split water main and expand it?



## sam240 (Jul 27, 2018)

I currently have 4 zones and I would like to expand to 8 zone. I have rachio control setup which can take upto 8 zones. Current in-ground box 1 only has room for 4 zones. I want to add an additional box in the backyard near my garden area.

Excuse the drawing. Orange dots are sprinkler heads.

My question is, Can I split the black water main and remove current zone 4 pipe and connect it to the split water main and use the red pipe as my second water main? Then have this red pipe go to the second in-ground box which will then feed additional 4 zones. I will run separate wires to the rachio box from the second in-ground box.

The reason for this is so I don't have to dig a new pipe all the way to the second box. This is more than 150ft.

All pipes are poly tubing but I can't remember what size. 
This is what is now


This is what I want to do.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It depends. The red line will become a main instead of a lateral. This means that it will be under constant water pressure 24/7. Your fittings and all the connections will need to hold. The second problem could be the size of that pipe. 150ft is a long distance and depending on your pressure, you might want a larger ID than what the red pipe is (3/4in?).

If you do this (and even if you dont), I would suggest adding what is called a main valve to the black line before the T you want to add (ideally close to your backflow valve). The rachio has an output for this. All that does is adds a valve that keeps the main line from being under constant pressure. The Rachio will first turn the main valve on, and then turn a zone on. It will pay for it self in a couple of hours if your main line breaks/leaks if you are connected to city water.

It seems that you want to water your garden. Gardens are normally very low gpm/pressure, so I have another option/idea for you. If you have a spigot near the back of the house, you can run a line near the spigot to a valve box (like you plan). You will then use a short garden hose to run from the spigot to the in ground line. The rachio could still be used to control the valves or using a spigot timer.


----------



## sam240 (Jul 27, 2018)

Thank you for replying! 
I think Zone 4 pipe is 1 inch poly tubing but I'll confirm that today when I get home. The main value you mentioned sounds like a great idea!! will that impact winterization? I assume you can turn that on via rachio first then blow out the lines.

I assume this is what your are describing. I do have spare wires running from rachio to the first inground box. so I know exactly how to install this!


Also the option of the spigot to the second box is an option i thought about but the problem is that where spigot is installed is all concrete flooring so I would have to go around the edges which may not be ideal but it could work.

I figured if I could use zone four as the second water line, it would look more professional and clean. I may have to add pressure reducer to the second box in order to water my garden and trees.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

1in poly should be enough. After I typed my reply I though more about it. The current zone is working and you will only use the new zones for garden, so you should be ok with the current size (assuming that your garden gpm will be equal or less than the current zone).

For winterization, I use the rachio from the cellphone. I hook everything up and turn zone 1 to run for 15min in the rachio. This will open up the master and zone 1 valves. I then open the ball valve in my compressor. I close the ball valve and then switch in the rachio to run zone 2, 3, ... If you are using a contractor, let him know of the master valve. You can also give them access to your rachio temporary (it is a feature of the rachio) for them to control it.

Pressure reducer will have to be only to the valves used for garden.


----------



## sam240 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes the current zone is working so it should have pressure, it currently has 4 heads on it and they spray far. I will also need to hookup the zone 4 on the second box along with the garden zones but of course each will at a different time. Guess what I'm doing this weekend


----------

